# Owen and Michael at the park



## MyOwen (Mar 15, 2005)

Since not working today... I decided to bring the both of them to a park for play and photo taking...









Owen and Michael playing



















Owen resting


----------



## MyOwen (Mar 15, 2005)

Both resting









Michael









Owen on table


----------



## MyOwen (Mar 15, 2005)

Both of them on table..hard time asking them to pose for me


----------



## Zoe Marie's Mom (Jul 6, 2005)

aww very cute :lol:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

aww great pics !!! looks like a very posh park :shock: :shock: 

owen and micheal are so handsome 

kisses nat


----------



## MyOwen (Mar 15, 2005)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> aww great pics !!! looks like a very posh park :shock: :shock:
> 
> owen and micheal are so handsome
> 
> kisses nat


Hi Nat, not exactly a posh park.. it within a codominum estate..


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Wonderful pics- love the harnesses, especially the blue one


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

your boys are so handsome 8)


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

I love these two theyre adorable :wave:


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Great piccys!!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks like they had a lot of fun! They are both so handsome!!


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

What adorable guys! Looks like they had great fun.


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

What a handsome pair ccasion5: . They look so happy


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

Both your babies are just too cute. It does look like they enjoyed their outing. Fun...Fun...Fun.

Leslie


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Great pics. They are both really cute.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i can't think of a better way to spend the day off


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

WOW they are 2 good looking boys!!!!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

What adorable boys Looks like they had a great time


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

They are both soooo handsome!!!


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

They are so handsome! Looks like they were doing some heavy duty playing - they're panting in almost every picture! :lol: They are adorable!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Such handsome boys!! Looks like they had fun!


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

I love when their little tungs stick out like that. It looks like they are smiling. What great fun.


----------



## MyOwen (Mar 15, 2005)

CooperChi said:


> They are so handsome! Looks like they were doing some heavy duty playing - they're panting in almost every picture! :lol: They are adorable!


Yar.. they love to run.. and they run real fast.. i cant catch up on them.. :toothy10:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I have so many comments I need to make a list. :lol: 

1. Very cool harnesses!
2. I love the 1st pic of Michael by himself where's looking right into the camera. I melted when I looked at that. :love5: 
3. I love the 1st pic of the two boys side by side on the table. That pose reminds me of human brothers and I find that so charming.
4. I think Michael might actually grow into those ears someday. :lol: 
5. I love your two boys. Owen has always been my favorite but now I'm leaning more toward Michael. I guess it depends on the picture. :lol: 
6. Always a treat to see your pics.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Oh wait, I forgot something. Is Owen licking Michael in that very first pic??? :lol: :lol:


----------



## MyOwen (Mar 15, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> I have so many comments I need to make a list. :lol:
> 
> 1. Very cool harnesses!
> 2. I love the 1st pic of Michael by himself where's looking right into the camera. I melted when I looked at that. :love5:
> ...


Hi Rachael Polachek...
Tnks for your beautiful comments.. Michael likes to stare into the lens of the camera.. making his head and ears look big..  
I love to take photos of them posing together..


----------



## MyOwen (Mar 15, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> Oh wait, I forgot something. Is Owen licking Michael in that very first pic??? :lol: :lol:


They are actually play biting.. but Owen's panting at the same time.. so it looks like he is licking Michael


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I loved your pics! They look like they had so much fun!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I love Owen and Michael... I could look at their pictures all day.... I didn't realize Owen is so much bigger than Michael... They look like they had fun....


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

They are so beautiful!


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

Coote!


----------

